# Galatic Wars



## Xiona2010 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem Weltraum Browser Game Namens "Galatic Wars" Dies befindet sich in der Beta Phase und heute wurde das 1. Universum eröffnet.


*KurzInfo:*

*Galactic Wars* ist ein *Weltraum Strategie Spiel mit hunderten Spielern* die erdumgreifend *gleichzeitig* versuche der/die Beste zu werden. Alles was ihr zum spielen braucht ist ein Standart-Webbrowser.
​ 
*Ein Weltraum-Strategiespiel in Echtzeit.*
*Spiele zusammen mit hunderten Users.*
*Kein Download, es wird nur ein Standardbrowser benötigt.*
*Kostenlose Registrierung*
*Spielbar in 3 Sprachen (deutsch,russich,englisch)*
*Komplett kostenlos!
*
Hoemapge: Zur Homepage

Viele Grüße "Galactic Wars Team"


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Werbung genehmigt?


----------



## Xiona2010 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

aus den 2 Wörtern kann man viel entnehmen, aber denke hab was falsch gemacht vllt erklärts mir wer genau was damit gemeint is damit Fehler korrigiert werden könne.

Danke & Grüße


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Wenn du hier im Forum für eine Seite oder ein Projekt Werbung machst solltest du vorher ZAM abschreiben und eine "Genehmigung" abholen. Auch wenn auf der Page keine Werbung ist und nichts verkauft wird wäre es besser.


----------



## Xiona2010 (25. Juni 2010)

oh wusst ich nicht werd ich sofort nacholen

Danke für die Rasche antwort.


----------



## Xiona2010 (25. Juni 2010)

*BITTE LÖSCHEN!! Mit Absprache von ZAM wurde es ins Fansite-Projekt Forum verlegt Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------

